# Is there such a thing as a miniature pit bull?



## Mr.P (Jul 14, 2003)

I love how stocky and badass pit bulls are, but I could probably never bring myself to buy one. But maybe if there was such a thing as a miniature. Is there?


----------



## Lonald (Jan 10, 2004)

I dont know, you would probly get more answers in the lounge tho...


----------



## 00nothing (Mar 26, 2004)

i think there are diffrent varieties of pits witht he staffordshire being the smallest a friend of mine used to breed them and he told me something about staffs being a lot shorter than regular pits

link to bulldog breeds :
http://www.bulldogbreeds.com/


----------



## Mr.P (Jul 14, 2003)

Thanks for the link. If I posted this in the lounge I'm sure it would just get moved here.


----------



## etb (Nov 6, 2003)

Yes there is a MINI pitbull they are called IRISH GAME TERIERS a big one only stands about 12 to 13" at the shoulder. There used to be a guy in the Game c*ck magazine that sold them they were very nice dogs.


----------



## TIGER9 (Feb 4, 2003)

u should check out staffordshire terriers.


----------



## micus (Jan 7, 2004)

the english stafforshire terrier is around 11-14 inchs at the shoulder and if its stalkyness your after u cant beet that,

second there is the american staffordshire terrier
these dogs are just slightly larger than staffies, they arent as muscular stock, but are larger boned dogs,

third and the smallest is the miniature bull terrier, these are great spunky lil guys, not as agressive as a pure bred pit, but there no push over either,

my fav of the bunch is the staffordshire bulll terrier, great personalities, and if raised right u dont have to worry about it atacking your neighbours lab,


----------



## micus (Jan 7, 2004)

the english stafforshire terrier is around 11-14 inchs at the shoulder and if its stalkyness your after u cant beet that,

second there is the american staffordshire terrier
these dogs are just slightly larger than staffies, they arent as muscular stock, but are larger boned dogs,

third and the smallest is the miniature bull terrier, these are great spunky lil guys, not as agressive as a pure bred pit, but there no push over either,

my fav of the bunch is the staffordshire bulll terrier, great personalities, and if raised right u dont have to worry about it atacking your neighbours lab,


----------



## englishman (Aug 14, 2003)

a staff is what you want short built like a tank and top dogs with people and other animals if raised with them from a very early age :nod:


----------



## TormenT (Apr 1, 2004)

you want a chehuahua man







lol


----------



## jiggy (Jun 27, 2004)

depends on what kind of pit u want.. if u want one of the pits that everyone and their grandmothers have, they will be bigger. the gamer pits r smaller due to inbreeding. a good game pit will be around 30lbs at most..


----------



## englishman (Aug 14, 2003)

jiggy said:


> depends on what kind of pit u want.. if u want one of the pits that everyone and their grandmothers have, they will be bigger. the gamer pits r smaller due to inbreeding. a good game pit will be around 30lbs at most..


 thats not true at all smaller pits are not inbred well at least not here in the uk


----------



## the grinch (Feb 23, 2004)

When pit bulls were originally breed they were between 15-30lbs. Over the years they have slowly grown bigger. Am Staff's are very close to the pit. Only since 1936 they became a seperate breed. There is no such thing as a mini pit, All the other dogs mentioned are different terrier breeds. And not at all an American pit bull terrier. There are people out there who breed the smaller more gamier pits that are not inbreed like the guy above mentioned. If you see a pit that weighs 90 100 lbs it is not a pure blood pit bull.


----------



## englishman (Aug 14, 2003)

the grinch said:


> When pit bulls were originally breed they were between 15-30lbs. Over the years they have slowly grown bigger. Am Staff's are very close to the pit. Only since 1936 they became a seperate breed. There is no such thing as a mini pit, All the other dogs mentioned are different terrier breeds. And not at all an American pit bull terrier. There are people out there who breed the smaller more gamier pits that are not inbreed like the guy above mentioned. If you see a pit that weighs 90 100 lbs it is not a pure blood pit bull.


 thats true if your not gonna fight the dog a staff is as close to a mini pitt you can get 
i want a johnsons bulldog now thats a dog


----------



## jiggy (Jun 27, 2004)

the grinch said:


> When pit bulls were originally breed they were between 15-30lbs. Over the years they have slowly grown bigger. Am Staff's are very close to the pit. Only since 1936 they became a seperate breed. There is no such thing as a mini pit, All the other dogs mentioned are different terrier breeds. And not at all an American pit bull terrier. There are people out there who breed the smaller more gamier pits that are not inbreed like the guy above mentioned. If you see a pit that weighs 90 100 lbs it is not a pure blood pit bull.


 actually.. the reason they have gotten big is because dog fighting became illegal. the big puppies in the litter would usually be killed, because big/taller dogs dont have an advantage in a fight. but since dogfighting became illegal, the bigger puppies were allowed to live. those big dogs were then bred, etc.. so now the strains of pit have become bigger. there are not that many pure strains out there anymore, thats why alot of game pits are inbred nowadays. some are brother/sister inbred, some are father/daughter inbred, and some are brother/sister but not from the same litter..etc.


----------



## jiggy (Jun 27, 2004)

englishman said:


> thats true if your not gonna fight the dog a staff is as close to a mini pitt you can get
> i want a johnsons bulldog now thats a dog


 cane corso, presa canario, argentine dogo

those r some friggin beasts..

cane corso:

















presa canario:

















argentine dogo:


----------



## etb (Nov 6, 2003)

There realy arn't very many good game strains left any more thats why you see so many white and blue ones . You would never see a dog that color from CARVER COLBY or TUDOR blood lines people start breeding them for those off colors and they lose there gamness and ruin them.


----------



## jiggy (Jun 27, 2004)

colby had alot of white dogs.. jeep and redboy had alot of fawn.. brindle.. and black dogs


----------

